# PDF Datei über Stdout an Browser schicken



## Ha_Pe (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe.
Bestriebssystem Suse Linux. (10.2)
Ich programmiere eine Webapplikation (PHP), die Daten an ein Shell Script (TC Shell) übergibt. Der Aufruf erfolgt über exec(). Diese Daten werden in diesem Shell Script via Latex aufbereitet und es wird ein ps file bzw. ein pdf file daraus erzeugt.

Die notwendigen Dateinamen werden über die Prozess Id generiert. Nach erstellung des PDF files möchte ich gerne die PDF Datei über stdout an meinen Browser übergeben und dort anzeigen oder zum download anbieten.

Ich bekomme die übergabe an den Browser einfach nicht geregelt. Alles andere funktioniert problemlos.
Ist mein Vorhaben überhaupt möglich oder mache ich da grundsätzlich einen Denkfehler?

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen

Gruß HaPe


----------



## deepthroat (27. Januar 2008)

Hi.





Ha_Pe hat gesagt.:


> ich bin neu hier im Forum und bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe.
> Bestriebssystem Suse Linux. (10.2)
> Ich programmiere eine Webapplikation (PHP), die Daten an ein Shell Script (TC Shell) übergibt.


OMG, du programmierst mit der (T)Cshell? 

Csh Programming Considered Harmful


Ha_Pe hat gesagt.:


> Der Aufruf erfolgt über exec(). Diese Daten werden in diesem Shell Script via Latex aufbereitet und es wird ein ps file bzw. ein pdf file daraus erzeugt.
> 
> Die notwendigen Dateinamen werden über die Prozess Id generiert.


Warum verwendetst du nicht "tempfile" oder mktemp etc.?





Ha_Pe hat gesagt.:


> Nach erstellung des PDF files möchte ich gerne die PDF Datei über stdout an meinen Browser übergeben und dort anzeigen oder zum download anbieten.
> 
> Ich bekomme die übergabe an den Browser einfach nicht geregelt. Alles andere funktioniert problemlos.
> Ist mein Vorhaben überhaupt möglich oder mache ich da grundsätzlich einen Denkfehler?


Siehe http://www.php-resource.de/handbuch/function.exec.htm

Du mußt allerdings darauf achten in dem Shell Skript keine andere Ausgabe zu erzeugen. (was bei der Csh etwas schwierig werden könnte...)

Gruß


----------

